# Sr20det In A 200sx Se



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Umm guys how hard would this be, putting a sr20det into the nissan 200 se sx that first had a ga16de?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shouldnt be that hard. but im not sure


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *shouldnt be that hard. but im not sure *


well it depends on if you're a dumbass or if you can do some work yourself... if you have the cash you can pay someone to put it in, and that's not hard at all...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

well i plan on doing the work myself
i was just woundering if there is any major problems i would run into


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

As long as you have all the hookups (ECU, Harness, motor mounts, etc.) the only problem I've heard of is the crossmember under the car needs to be bent out of the way....no one ever gave a procedure on how to do that though.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there's writeups on sentra.net.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Whats needed after you get the motor? Trans?? Axle???


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

HI i done that swap already if you want more info just ask me


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hope it's not an automatic to manual conversion????


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

i hate to say it, but it was tough... there's so many things that break, bend, or just simply go missing... me and my boys tried to perform the transplant... and we just simply gave up... we ended up not installing the turbo... the intercooler piping had to be custom-made or the hood modified... we're gonna try again in a few weeks and hopefully we finish... we're gonna just relocate the intercooler to the front of the radiator...


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*how much?*

how much did the whole swap cost. I too would like to do most of the work myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: how much?*



dookie said:


> *how much did the whole swap cost. I too would like to do most of the work myself. *



the whole swap is about $25 000... that's the motor, trans, wiring harness, reprogrammed ecu, pistons, connecting rods, crankshaft, custom cabonfiber oilpan, t4 turbo, apex intercooler, custom intercooler piping, and enough electronic controllers, sensors, and guages to monitor the space shuttle... 

that's not including body work, suspension work, and chassis work... it's all good though... we're almost done and my girlfriend is still around... hahaha...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

$25,000 or $2500.00.........I hope you didn't blast $25,000 on a nissan 200sx and if so, who's doing the work so i can personally take a flight to Chicago and charge them with ripping you off....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Even if you're a rich kid or make big bucks, That is too much loot on even a drag car. Just tell me you made a TYPO and you really spent $2500.............


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Yea that is alot of money, you shuould have just bought 1990 240 and done the conversion it would have been much cheaper


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I think I would have saved a few grand more and just bought a R33!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Well I heard the cheapest you can get that engine for is $2,500.00 so maybe that's what he paid for the engine. But he is right about all that stuff you have to do to put it in, New everything. I don't think it's worth it if your car is an everyday driver. If it's just your project ride, then go for it. But my SE is my main source of transpo. But whatever floats your boat...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

first off... it's not a typo... about half the money was spent on shipping charges, registration, and emissions exemptions... all installs have been done by me and my team... the whole car from front to back is street legal... too bad the car is in the philippines right not getting an eight-point rollcage, and being setup to run in a rally... taking the car from the north part of the country to the south... hehe


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up with the rally racing thing. But a 200sx?? And rally racing? This I got to see!! but hey, if you got it flaunt it man cuz' I ain't hatin' (No Sir-ee buddy) $25,000 on a 200sx, I got to tell my boys about this one.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

While you're at it, you might as well convert to All Wheel Drive!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

James said:


> *
> 
> well it depends on if you're a dumbass or if you can do some work yourself... *


are you serious with that?


----------

